# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Mecha Frame mechs, T-Fun Co., Ltd., Taiwan

## Airicist

MyBuild, Mecha Frame and the logos are trademarks of T-Fun Co., Ltd.

mybuildtoy.com

youtube.com/MyBuildTFUNmechaframe

twitter.com/mybuildtoy

----------


## Airicist

MyBuild MECHA FRAME 5

Published on Feb 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Mecha Frame 5 - Robot Block Series - Episode 1 (Frame Kit)

Published on Dec 6, 2016




> Today we look at a new robot series by MyBuild. In this episode we look over all 4 robots and talk about their core structure.

----------


## Airicist

Mecha Frame 5 - Base Defender - Episode 2

Published on Dec 8, 2016




> Today we build and play with Base Defender, a Mecha Frame 5 robot from MyBuild. We go over the contents and all the small details that come with it. Overall its a real cool piece! hope you guys enjoy this video

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing and lets play - KEIJI - MECHA FRAME 5 - MyBuild - Lego Custom

Published on Sep 4, 2017




> Today we unbox and build the Keiji Mech robot! This warrior was inspired by a Japanese military science fiction novel that is built off a unique frame by MyBuild.
> 
> KEIJI  
> Machine Information ​
> Operated by : Keiji Kiriya
> Model: Advanced tactical type
> Weaponry: Two-Hand Sword
> Usage: Combat
> Specifications: Reaction Armor (Chestplate / Legguards)
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & lets play - Ritya Mecha Frame 5 - MyBuild - Lego Custom

Published on Feb 4, 2018




> Today we unbox and build the Rita Mech robot! This warrior was inspired by a Japanese military science fiction novel that is built off a unique frame by MyBuild.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & lets play - Ranger - Mecha Frame 5 - MyBuild - Lego Custom

Published on Nov 1, 2018




> Today we unbox and build the Ranger Mech robot! This Advanced tactical mech was inspired by military science that is built off a unique frame by MyBuild.

----------

